# Amazon - new way to lose money?



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

$18-25 per hour! I can't believe those numbers.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/10/02/amazon-has-found-a-new-way-to-deliver-packages.aspx


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/b/8442a9f0-083a-4ccd-9cb4-3b9417ce2579


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Besides providing hourly pay, Amazon Flex is offering insurance to participants during the time they are delivering, Cheeseman said.

"Should something occur during the period when the individual is delivering on behalf of Amazon, we provide" insurance that includes $1 million in commercial automobile liability coverage per incident, and $1 million in uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage per incident if the other motorist doesn't carry adequate insurance, she said.​http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-amazon-flex-chicago-1009-biz-20151009-story.html


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> $1 million in commercial automobile liability coverage per incident, and $1 million in uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage per incident if the other motorist doesn't carry adequate insurance, she said.


It still does not offer commercial collision/comp that covers the driver.  It is only a CYA policy for Amazon that is required.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

crowsandcats said:


> Besides providing hourly pay, Amazon Flex is offering insurance to participants during the time they are delivering, Cheeseman said.
> 
> "Should something occur during the period when the individual is delivering on behalf of Amazon, we provide" insurance that includes $1 million in commercial automobile liability coverage per incident, and $1 million in uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage per incident if the other motorist doesn't carry adequate insurance, she said.​http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-amazon-flex-chicago-1009-biz-20151009-story.html


POSTS 1-3/crowsandcats: Thank you
for the THREE
Hyperlinked Articles. The Bloomberg
piece just WOULD NOT LOAD......sigh.

As for the "FLEX" opportunity I VERY
MUCH NOTICED the yawning chasm
of Nada where IC/Employee info would
normally be. Given that Bezos is a Re-
cognized Slave-Driver with his Ware-
house Operations being compared to
Gladiator Schools, it WOULD be prudent
to expect the #Whatapr♤♡k Treatment
irrespective of job title.

Bison: Verify. Never trust.


----------

